# User Manuals



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

How extensive are user manuals for RV's and the equipment. Are they sufficient to carry out normal use and maintainence, or is a source of alternative information necessary, although I doubt an American RV Haynes is available!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi freetochat I only know about the guides for workhorse chassis and the engines fitted to it. mainly GM petrols and diesels. Workhorse do a free download of what they call their chassis giude which covers all maintenace tasks, and for about £70 you can get the full workshop manual.

Haynes manuals may be available for the engines fitted in cars, but the bigger ones like my 8.1 or the ford 6.8 may not as I don't know if anybody produces cars in quantity with these large engines in.

Olley


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Try searching ebay.com for a user/maintenence manual, they quite often come up. I recently obtained one for my C Class Chevrolet based on the Express 3500 chassis.

Geoff


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

What vehicle is it for?
I have the CD for Ford F53 2001 - this is the one used by the technician in the workshop.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

For shop manuals of the base vehicle look into:
1. Helm Inc.
2.factoryautomanuals.
I bough a second hand manual for my P32 Chevy diesel chassis with factoryautomanuals. Very useful.
best regards
John Bouwens


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Superk said:


> What vehicle is it for?
> I have the CD for Ford F53 2001 - this is the one used by the technician in the workshop.


I don't yet have a vehicle in mind. My query was in general terms during my research period.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------

